# Chemical Guys Ecosmart vs ONR



## RaMPFW (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys!

I saw how can I clean my car with Ecosmart of Chemical Guys. What do yo think about this product?

Can I dilute ONR in QD and use like Ecosmart system?

Thanks a lot. :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RaMPFW said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I saw how can I clean my car with Ecosmart of Chemical Guys. What do yo think about this product?
> 
> ...


Yes you can use ONR as a QD


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got ecosmart and was really impressed with it


----------

